
Inside Magic Leap, the Secretive $4.5B Startup Changing Computing Forever - bilifuduo
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidewalt/2016/11/02/inside-magic-leap-the-secretive-4-5-billion-startup-changing-computing-forever/#368bc8dce83f
======
throwaway40483
This quote stuck out to me:

"Abovitz wants Magic Leap to stay in Florida; one of the benefits of
manufacturing there is that it allows the company to keep its secrets. If it
were headquartered in Northern California, that would be nearly impossible,
given Silicon Valley’s job-hopping culture and well-lubricated rumor mill."

He's actually trying to pass off one of (the?) SV strength as a weakness.

